
Physicists show neutrinos have mass; what does this say about dark matter? - CWuestefeld
http://www.latimes.com/news/science/la-sci-neutrino-20100601,0,1778648.story
======
pbhjpbhj
This is dated 31 May 2010 but flavour shifting (e->µ), evidence for neutrino
mass, has been confirmed for some years. Indeed I did a mini-dissertation on
the subject for my undergrad degree and the question was solved soon after,
about 2000 IIRC, by the Sudbury Neutrino Observatory group and later confirmed
by others like Super-K in Japan.

The answer then, as I expect it to be now with this detail about the tau-
neutrino is that neutrino mass is not considered to be enough to answer "dark
matter" issues alone.

These headlines appear to originate with CERN as they are common to most
stories I've seen but this is not the first evidence for neutrino mass nor the
first evidence for flavour shifting (mixing).

